
The South’s Economy Is Falling Behind: ‘All of a Sudden the Money Stops Flowing’ - jmsflknr
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-souths-economy-is-falling-behind-all-of-a-sudden-the-money-stops-flowing-11560101610
======
synlatexc
[https://youtu.be/RN1GZpTLoWw](https://youtu.be/RN1GZpTLoWw)

the only sound i hear / is the cry of the wind / as it blows through the town
/ weave and spin, weave and spin

